# Tanzer 28



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Any info on Tanzer 28''s? This is the latest model I''m considering and I''m hoping I''ve found a keeper. Coastal sailing around Carolina with eventual trips south (maybe Bahamas in time). Also, I''m a beginner so I need a forgiving boat, but one I can grow in to since I don''t want to have to trade up in a year or two. Comments?


----------



## henryvand (May 2, 2000)

I had a Tanzer 8.5 which is the same hull as the 28 with a little different deck and interior. Tanzer built a very solid product with few vices. I found my boat to be a reasonable performer with good stability and predictable handling. If you go to www.tanzer22.com you can get a wealth of information on Tanzers. There are links to Tanzer 28 owners sites with lots of good info.


----------

